# The Github Thread



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2020)

Many of us here are programmers either by profession or even as a hobbyist. We've made projects and have posted them online. So this thread is dedicated at sharing your work and your github(or any other code sharing accounts for that matter) where you showcase the work that you've done.

Let me go first, Github link: wuodland - Overview

Do share you coding repo link or any interesting stuff that is worth sharing!

----------------------------------------------------------------------


List of Github by user:

@thetechfreak : link
@Desmond David : link
@ico : link
@pkkumarcool  : link
@cute.bandar  : link
@Nerevarine : link
@aaruni : link [codeberg]


----------



## Desmond (Apr 27, 2020)

Perhaps this should be a general thread to share projects, regardless of whether it's on GitHub or any other such site.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 28, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Perhaps this should be a general thread to share projects, regardless of whether it's on GitHub or any other such site.
> 
> Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


maybe the OP of the post can contain github links of the members and the bottom and newer posts can contain projects.


----------



## ico (May 1, 2020)

My GitHub profile is "lol".


----------



## Desmond (May 1, 2020)

Here's mine: desmond27 - Overview

Haven't really created any significant projects.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2020)

Updated the original post with your IDs


ico said:


> My GitHub profile is "lol".


How on earth did you get a 3 digit user ID and "lol" on github? Incredible


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 17, 2020)

add mine hellblazer33 - Overview


----------



## cute.bandar (May 17, 2020)

Nothing much here: gyaaniguy - Overview


ico said:


> My GitHub profile is "lol".


That's a real profile! - lol - Overview . I thought you were joking. 
May I ask what do you do ? Your profile is very interesting


----------



## ico (May 22, 2020)

cute.bandar said:


> Nothing much here: gyaaniguy - Overview
> 
> That's a real profile! - lol - Overview . I thought you were joking.
> May I ask what do you do ? Your profile is very interesting


I am a PhD student who does computer architecture research. Earlier I used to do some biomedical signal processing stuff.


----------



## cute.bandar (May 22, 2020)

Nice! That's a real interesting line. Not the usual PHP stuff.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 2, 2020)

*laravel-news.com/hacktoberfest-2020
Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Oct 2, 2020)

I read some article that because of Hacktoberfest, people are posting spam pull requests just to get the rewards. Causing a lot of problems for package maintainers.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 2, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> I read some article that because of Hacktoberfest, people are posting spam pull requests just to get the rewards. Causing a lot of problems for package maintainers.


Causing quite the tiff. More info : DigitalOcean's Hacktoberfest is Hurting Open Source

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 22, 2021)

Hai,

Add me..
*github.com/Sunil-P


----------



## aaruni (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm on codeberg.

*codeberg.org/aaruni96


----------



## Desmond (Mar 24, 2021)

I have created a skeleton of a Digit CTC web application, but I have not checked in the code to Github yet.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 25, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> I have created a skeleton of a Digit CTC web application, but I have not checked in the code to Github yet.


Maybe put it on heroku so that we can give it a go. 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Mar 25, 2021)

I'll host it on my VPS. But with the source code, anyone can also run it locally.

It's written in Kotlin BTW.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 25, 2021)

Here it is: desmond27/ctc-app

You guys can play around with it. There isn't much implemented yet, only login and user roles. You can login and logout. I will add more features later as I get time.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 26, 2021)

Added @aaruni and @Nerevarine to main post



Desmond David said:


> Here it is: desmond27/ctc-app
> 
> You guys can play around with it. There isn't much implemented yet, only login and user roles. You can login and logout. I will add more features later as I get time.


Cool, will check. Starred it.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 26, 2021)

Created a dedicated thread for discussion of development of the CTC app - ctc-app : A web application for Crack The Code like contests


----------



## Desmond (May 11, 2021)

Started another project - desmond27/lfm4j

This is a Java wrapper for the Last FM API.

At first I wanted to create my own Last FM telegram bot with better privacy controls such as no access to all messages in the group. But implementing the Last FM API in that was proving to be a chore. So, I decided to create my own Last FM library first.

Currently you can get a user's info and a user's recent tracks. Everything else is still a WIP.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 12, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Started another project - desmond27/lfm4j
> 
> This is a Java wrapper for the Last FM API.
> 
> ...


Will the bot work in groups? Because without message access on telegram I don't think you can make it work. Otherwise messaging 1 to 1 doesn't achieve anything no?


----------



## Desmond (May 12, 2021)

I will have to tweak the bot to only have limited commands and read messages. I will post the source code for that when I actually start working on the bot. For now though I am working on implementing a few more Last FM API calls in that library. Then I will use this library in the bot's server application to query Last FM in response to commands.


----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2021)

Some progress






Gave it the name BlastFM for now. Can change it later. For now I am able to fetch simple user info as shown above.

However, the bot still receives all messages. Even though it only processes messages that are bot commands, all messages are added to the server log where they can be read. I am still trying to figure out how to workaround this behaviour.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 16, 2021)

How did you make this can you explain in more details?


----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> How did you make this can you explain in more details?


The main component is the last FM wrapper library I am writing. I have described what that library does and my motivations for writing it in one of the previous posts.

The actual bot code itself is using this library: rubenlagus/TelegramBots. Look up the wiki in this repo to see how it works.

The bot code is kind of a mess right now, so I haven't pushed it to GitHub yet. Will add it in the future after polishing it up a bit.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 27, 2021)

Some more progress





This is @thetechfreak using the bot

I also added integration with Travis CI in my lfm4j library, so the code builds automatically with each commit and a badge saying "build passing" or "build failing" will appear in the readme based on the results.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Some more progress
> 
> View attachment 20515
> 
> ...


Can confirm the bot works very well. Been using it for a while in our group and everyone gets their info quite regularly from spotify. Good for sharing songs, etc.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 1, 2021)

Added the Telegram Bot code to Github as well: GitHub - desmond27/TGLastFMBot: A simple Telegram bot that fetches information from Last FM.


----------



## khalil1210 (Aug 25, 2021)

You can now open visual studio code in web browser in github directly pressing . ( dot ) in keyboard. 

Microsoft giving crazy features.

Anyone tried this.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 25, 2021)

Wow, that actually works.

That video really needs to be made larger though.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 25, 2021)

Doesn't work in my enterprise GitHub, I guess they need to enable that option.


----------



## khalil1210 (Aug 25, 2021)

Desmond said:


> That video really needs to be made larger though.


They are targeting youtube shorts or mobile users.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 25, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Doesn't work in my enterprise GitHub, I guess they need to enable that option.


You mean your company's github account? Perhaps this is meant only for personal github accounts.


khalil1210 said:


> They are targeting youtube shorts or mobile users.


Sigh


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 25, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Wow, that actually works.
> 
> That video really needs to be made larger though.


not working for me


----------



## Desmond (Aug 25, 2021)

Are you trying on your own repo or someone else's?

Perhaps try forking their repo first?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 11, 2021)

manishhpsetup said:


> you can check a best job for you


Get lost spammer.


----------

